# HELP PLEASE, goat won't shut up!!!



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 21, 2018)

I have 12 and 10 week old goats and the 10 week old won't be quiet!!! I am fearful of the neighbor getting sick of this real quick and calling an HOA meeting or something crazy. We go out to see him and go back inside, he cries. If he hears us talking in the house, he cries. If we tie him out to wander and eat, HE CRIES. We are now tip toeing around the house so he can't hear us! What can we do? Getting rid of him is absolutely not an option. We'd move before getting rid of him. lol


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 21, 2018)

I've never used Mayflower, but I understand they are priced well and are very responsible with folks property they are moving. I still wouldn't include valuables or firearms and transport that stuff myself. Where you looking to go next? Lots of smaller properties down this way!


----------



## rosti (Sep 21, 2018)

No help here either. For me, the screamers get sold.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 21, 2018)

Are they bottle babies? When were they weaned?
What feed do you have a available? What do you have them in ... pen? lot? barn? how large an area?
It sounds to me as if they are bored. If they continue to cry then they are bored. 
We raise lots and lots of BB and yes they are loud at feeding time and weaning... we spent an enormous amount of time with them. When we leave the area they do not continue to cry.
We have dwarfs, nubians, lamanchas, mini manchas... does and bucks and a few wethers.

I have a few suggestions but will wait for response to the above questions.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> I've never used Mayflower, but I understand they are priced well and are very responsible with folks property they are moving. I still wouldn't include valuables or firearms and transport that stuff myself. Where you looking to go next? Lots of smaller properties down this way!



Hah! I guess I spoke prematurely...he has quit screaming!!


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 24, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Are they bottle babies? When were they weaned?
> What feed do you have a available? What do you have them in ... pen? lot? barn? how large an area?
> It sounds to me as if they are bored. If they continue to cry then they are bored.
> We raise lots and lots of BB and yes they are loud at feeding time and weaning... we spent an enormous amount of time with them. When we leave the area they do not continue to cry.
> ...




I have a good update for you!! He quit!!! Wahoo!! He's been quiet and calm since the day after I wrote that.Lol


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 24, 2018)

Goats... <shaking head>  they can be such contrarians! Glad he's being quiet for you now   Mine are generally quiet unless it's near feeding time and I'm "late" (by THEIR standards - I'm ALWAYS late ) Or if I head toward their pasture, even indirectly, especially if I'm carrying any sort of item as they think I'm headed down to chain saw them down some branches or a whole tree. They love their fresh leaves & bark.


----------



## Latebloomerar (Sep 27, 2018)

Mine always get mouthy if the room service is not up to standards. Like hay not full enough, water dirty, minerals empty, feeding time, or gate accidentally shut. When I hear them I start doing inventory.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 27, 2018)

Great point. I was thinking the same thing. Might just be getting to be finicky stinkers. They are much better now!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 27, 2018)

They can be among the MOST finicky of animals.   All animals will alert -- my horses scream if one Is out, especially if most are and the ones not will sure tell on them!   If the chickens are all squawking, something is amiss.   Goats bleating, yep, at least go see.  

Noise deserves a look see.


----------

